# Raskelf bed overlays



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Does anyone use these and care to comment on them?

I find the Raskelf dimensions confusing ("small double" same size as "double" and only in 1" thickness, yet different rolled sizes!) and unless the double is supposed to be 54", wonder whether 2 singles might be better on a 54" wide bed.

http://www.raskelf.com/mobile_overlays/motorcaravans.htm
http://www.raskelf.com/motorcaravan_portable_price_page.htm

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Dave I think the page you want is 
http://www.raskelf.com/motorcaravan_topper_prices.htm

Chris


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave, We bought a Raskelf bed overlay when we went to York show, I had preordered the size to fit my rear double dinette, so picked up Bespoke product ideal. We now sleep like a log although we actually got the thicker size 2". 
Problem might be that the rolled up size might not suit everyone, we however found no problem we put it in the space over the cab, with the other bedding.
Recommend them, husband and wife team


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks. Chris that page is for the 2" variety, apparently for where storage space is not a problem. Increasingly, the overlay double dimensions strike me as a typo. I hope to try out & see 1" vs 2" at the NEC 

Dave


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I take it you will spend your time at the NEC asleep. A pity really because it is usually a good show!

John :wink:


----------



## Musea (Jun 1, 2005)

*Raskelf*

These poeple do not mention weight factor of the person using it.
2" is the thickest they make,anyone over 15 stone requires 3" min.
Have a look at www.foamforcomfort.co.uk
They will send you a brochure if required.
For what it is worth.
Harry


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Think that you will find that the 'foam for comfort' is NOT memory foam........therefore not the same thing at all. All comments that I have heard praise Raskelf and all other MEMORY foams as being absolutely brilliant....however, as yet I don't have personal experience of it, but intend getting a 2 inch memory foam overlay soon. Lynda


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

bought a memory overlay last year at peterborough show
best thing we ever bought ,no more backache,We use ours
in the luton so no storage problems.Thought about buying 
another for the bed at home.


----------



## 89268 (May 18, 2005)

We have been using a 2" overlay for a 54" bed and find it has transformed the comfort. The van is a vw with their traditional layout and it works well as we roll up all the bedding behind the back seat when travelling


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

this is a topic that has come up a few times before; try searching for raskelf.

8)


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi


We tried these overlays at the NEC. 1" + 2" standard mhome size of 26 inch wide. 

Other half bought one along with the neck pillow. He says its great and now wouldnt be without it. I must say he did seem to sleep better and with the pillow snoring was also greatly reduced. I did try his and must say I aprove. I have to order mine now as I need 3" wider they did not have it at the show. I first need to see if i will be able to store a 2" thickness one. 


Motorhomer


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Everybody seems to rate Raskelf, we thought it was a bit pricey, but ..............also space to store. We got a 78x72 duck and down feather (5in) topper in the end, great, and you can squash it! Still like the idea of memory foam tho!!!!!If anyone sees them on offer send us a pm, ta!!!!! :roll:


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

RAINE said:



> Everybody seems to rate Raskelf, we thought it was a bit pricey, but ..............also space to store. We got a 78x72 duck and down feather (5in) topper in the end, great, and you can squash it! Still like the idea of memory foam tho!!!!!If anyone sees them on offer send us a pm, ta!!!!! :roll:


Hi raine

We used to use feather down toppers & they were far bulkier than the raskelf foam overlay. Heavier weightwise as well

Motorhomer


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

i use tempur memory mattresses at home. the important bit is 7cm depth whilst the raskelf is only 5cm.

i spoke to raskelf about the difference. not impressed with '5cm is all you need' because that's not so. the depth needed depends on your weight but they don't put that in their blurb do they?

have only kipped for a few hours in the new van so far but once it's alarmed will try those beds out & get tempur mattresses if needed.

if you have a van conversion and don't want to tow a trailer i think it has to be a compromise and the roll up version wins.


----------

